# Don't buy bunnies for Easter (my annual plea)



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't buy your kids a rabbit for Easter. Think of the comitment as the same as a dog or cat, because it basically is.

That's a real animal- they have real personalities, can live a long time, and need a lot more than food and a 3x3' cage outside.

Rabbits sitting in a hutch all day- imagine that it was a dog or cat.  A rabbit in a hutch is bored all day- they sometimes revert to neurotic behaviors like ripping their own fur out.

If not neutered, a female has 80% chance of getting cancer. Think about it- this is a real critter that might live over 10 years (Mine have lived 11, 12, and the third is 12 and still alive), not a stuffed toy that you can forget about in the back yard. 

There are lots of rabbits that need homes, same as dogs that need to be rescued, but you wouldn't keep that rescue dog in a cage the rest of its life, would you? If you have the patience and space in your house- think about a rescue rabbit. Mine were litter trained and funny as heck critters that bounce over for attention.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 6, 2012)

The 3 girls lounging at home


----------



## Jags (Mar 6, 2012)

Ya had me going AP - I thought this was gonna be about the chocolate kind.  Real rabbits are real critters and don't belong caged up.  Had one as a young lad, and took very good care of it.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 6, 2012)

Good info AP.....not many people realize that about rabbits.....

Your 3 girls are beautiful!.....betcha can't wait to go home from work every day to that!


----------



## begreen (Mar 6, 2012)

Aw gee, i had my heart set on getting one. She even delivers Easter Eggs!


----------



## Jags (Mar 6, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Aw gee, i had my heart set on getting one.



 :gulp: 
Better get two so that they can keep each other company.


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 6, 2012)

Back in the day, I gave two for Easter to my children.  Bought them on the way home, as I was working out of town (state) at the time.  
They still talk about the surprise and how many good memories they had with them.  Especially after they (the rabbits) decided to start their own family!

Would do it again in a heartbeat. 

But, if anyone out there gets, them, just take care of them...like any other pet, of course.


----------



## kenny chaos (Mar 6, 2012)

We sold/ate a lot of briar beef back in the day.  Try it, you'll like it, and teach your kids where meat really comes from.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 6, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> We sold/ate a lot of briar beef back in the day.  Try it, you'll like it, and teach your kids where meat really comes from.



While I wouldn't do it now that I've had them as pets, I have less of an issue with it. I have a problem with neglected pets


----------



## kenny chaos (Mar 6, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I have a problem with neglected pets



I hear that!
We turned away a lot of people that wanted pets.  They were like some kinda mutants or something (the people,
not our animals).


----------



## jimbom (Mar 6, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> ...briar beef....


 :lol: Thanks.  That is a new one for me.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 7, 2012)

I still miss the rabbit sausage we used to make. My wife sometimes talks about getting rabbits again or chickens and I want neither any more. Let someone else take care of them.


----------



## simple.serf (Mar 7, 2012)

Rabbis are on our list of projects...I like the meat.

I currently have 6 (soon to be 9) chicks sitting next to our woodstove in a washtub. 3 meat birds (idiot kid at tsc) 3 red sex links, and I don't know what the other 3 are going to be.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 7, 2012)

Funny story when we where little my sister had a pet rabbit that died. We being poor and dad not wanting to waste food made stew out of it and didn't tell us till years later. My sister almost threw up and mom well she did ! Funny thing is I like rabbit stew to this day  :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 7, 2012)

Umm, ya, not exactly the subject guys- LOL


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry ! I have a bad habit of that derail thing sorry ! lol

Pete


----------



## pen (Mar 7, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Umm, ya, not exactly the subject guys- LOL



If a thread strays a bit in the inglenook, it's not such a big deal IMO.  Just don't like seeing information threads in places like the hearthroom get too off track.

These threads are for "fun"

pen


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 7, 2012)

pen said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not telling anyone what they can't say- pointing out that a thread on eating rabbits is more than a "little stray"


----------



## fossil (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, I think we've strayed well beyond eating rabbits.   :ahhh: 




			
				simple.serf said:
			
		

> *Rabbis* are on our list of projects...I like the meat...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 7, 2012)

Would that be kosher?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 7, 2012)

What just happened here this went from rabbit rights to rabbit recipie to rabbi to kosher jokes ! This may be the funniest thread in a while :lol: 

Pete


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 7, 2012)

Wascally wabbits!


----------



## Dix (Mar 7, 2012)

Wasabi rabbits !! There's the ticket !!


----------



## fossil (Mar 7, 2012)

Eat all the males, then there will only be those wascally women wabbis.


----------



## Dix (Mar 7, 2012)

But then, what came first.. the wascally wabbis, or the weggs?


----------



## fossil (Mar 7, 2012)

And why did it cwoss the woad?


----------



## firebroad (Mar 7, 2012)

We always had rabbits for Easter.  They usually volunteered after gorging themselves on our spring crops.  We ate venison for Christmas, too.
As far as pets are concerned, stuffed toys are just as welcome, IMO.  
Also, please don't buy children fuzzy chicks or ducklings for pets, either.


----------



## Dune (Mar 7, 2012)

Be vewwy vewwy quiet...


----------



## Jags (Mar 7, 2012)

*WASABI*


----------



## JDC1 (Mar 7, 2012)

firebroad said:
			
		

> We always had rabbits for Easter.  They usually volunteered after gorging themselves on our spring crops.  We ate venison for Christmas, too.
> As far as pets are concerned, stuffed toys are just as welcome, IMO.
> Also, please don't buy children fuzzy chicks or ducklings for pets, either.




We have 50 delicious fuzzy chicks coming just in time for easter.  Of course they will leave for freezer camp after 7 weeks.  We have a friend who teaches and every year she scrambles to find the chicks that the class hatches a home.  I am surprised that people take such a careless approach to animals.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 7, 2012)

JDC said:
			
		

> firebroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EXACTLY! Once the thrill of getting the critter has passed, the animal is left to be neglected or abandoned.


----------



## begreen (Mar 7, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> *WASABI*



*Wazzzupp??*


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 7, 2012)

AP- does your rabbit roam around the house during the day? I did not know you could litter box train a rabbit. Neat to see dog and rabbit co-habitating with a person peacefully.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 7, 2012)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> AP- does your rabbit roam around the house during the day? I did not know you could litter box train a rabbit. Neat to see dog and rabbit co-habitating with a person peacefully.



Our house is not rabbit proofed. It's a log home, so that would be very difficult. The rabbit owns most of the basement and we bring her upstairs when we're home. The dogs sometimes want to play a bit too much like dogs with her. I've seen house rabbits that play chase with dogs or cats and love to cuddle together. The rabbit loves it when Chloe kisses her ears.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 7, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You pretty much described my parents and how they treated pets . . .

Dog was left outside on a chain in a doghouse and only brought inside the garage on those wicked cold days.

Cats were left outside and were never spayed or neutered and the only time they went to the vet was when they had to be put down.

Rabbits were left in a hutch outside.

Needless to say my view and opinion when it comes to the care of a pet is quite different from those of my parents . . . I wouldn't go so far as to say they're like children to me, but they're darn close.


----------



## basod (Mar 7, 2012)

My younger siblings always wanted pets dogs/cats/rabbits and my folks always caved.
Older brother and I always ended up being responsible for litter boxes, cleaning dog doodoo, and digging out snow to get to and  clean rabbit hutch,water and feed the things.

Of course there was always a steady supply of cute bunnies from my aunt and uncle who kept Lady Schaffer, Lady Busch, and Michelob (all named after the beer boxes they came in) together.

The last one we had was Thumper.  During a 3-day blizzard in the early 90's I had little time to get to the cage with 6-8ftft of drifts and spending these days plowing and shoveling for my grandfather, he got neglected.

Well older bro's Biology teacher gave extra credit for roadkill(disection/taxidermy nut)  Thumper lives on, I assume, as finely a stuffed cotton tail in her lab.


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 7, 2012)

I've considered leaving my wife outside in a crate overnite a few times....but our cats can't cook, or do dishes. Without opposable thumbs I fear they'll never overcome those hurdles.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 8, 2012)

Why did the rabbit cross the road? 

He was attempting vehicular suicide after being told yet again that Trix are for kids!! :lol: 

Pete


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 8, 2012)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> I've considered leaving my wife outside in a crate overnite a few times....but our cats can't cook, or do dishes. Without opposable thumbs I fear they'll never overcome those hurdles.



Only Easter "pet" Dad ever bought was a kinda red tinted chick for my sister. He knew better. Before we left the farm we raised chickens for years. Guess little sis just kept bugging him. Well, it did what chickens do and grew. One Sunday we went for the afternoon drive and he put the chicken under a wire milk crate with a rock on top of it until we got back. Coming home the minute we turned into the development I spotted white feathers with tinted ends here and there in yards.


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 8, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Damn those wild milk crates!  Just where was it from???  I'll bet it wasn't a tame one and trained like Dennis's milk crate!


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Mar 13, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh oh hear we go again WASABI!

you guys and your ADD. Its fun isnt it
I love this place ;-)

Chuck


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 13, 2012)

But they taste so good.


----------



## blacktail (Mar 16, 2012)

My sister has well-cared-for rabbits. I had 5 trees cut down on my property this week and one of them was a dead alder that was hollow in the center. The bunnies like to have tunnels so I cleaned up a couple of rounds and delivered some tunnels this morning.









Last I heard, one bunny had moved out of her bunny house and into a log, and the other was in her's eating apple slices.


----------

